# The earth tried to eat me today.



## Chris (Feb 25, 2013)

So I am diggin to replace a Grease Interceptor and sewer line at a grocery store and the ground is saturated. Can't dig a foot without it caving in. This trench is 8' deep and I have to go another couple feet. 

View attachment IMG_20130225_140009.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130225_140019.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2013)

Where are the support walls?


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2013)

Gonna go get some tomorrow. Wasn't expecting this.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2013)

40' up on a roof doesn't bother me, 8' in the ground....nah.


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2013)

I hear yah there, it gets scary down there. deepest I have been in my own trench was 30'.


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 26, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> 40' up on a roof doesn't bother me, 8' in the ground....nah.



I'm with ya there Oldog. I can climb my 40' ladder any day without a thought but dirt caving in on me not so sure about that!?


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2013)

Todays pics, not very good ones but this hole is 10' deep and in good soil.

What happened was the existing grease interceptor had a leak and sunk about 8", they tried to just patch it with more asphalt on top but that didn't fix the leak or the broken pipes on each side. 

View attachment IMG_20130226_110559.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130226_154014.jpg


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are some random pics from today. Also this little guy came out of my trench to visit. 

View attachment IMG_20130304_180345.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130301_121530.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130304_162640.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130304_162659.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130304_162653.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it finished yet?


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope, finally tied in but not close yet, hopefully in the next day or two I can get it backfilled.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 6, 2013)

So, did you relocate the spider? Watch out the GreenPeace doesn't start picketing... Save The Spider


----------



## havasu (Mar 6, 2013)

It's ironic that the spider has a brother who lives next to me at Lake Havasu.... 

View attachment 20121126_134120.jpg


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> So, did you relocate the spider? Watch out the GreenPeace doesn't start picketing... Save The Spider



I did about 50 feet away, I was scared to fight it, it looked tough.



havasu said:


> It's ironic that the spider has a brother who lives next to me at Lake Havasu....



Small world.


----------

